# Spyderco Endura with "wave" type modification (video)



## KenpoTex (May 14, 2006)

A few people have asked about the effectiveness of the "wave" modification, and whether or not there is an increase in speed. This is a video I shot that shows the "wave" in action.

the audio and video aren't quite in sync with one another but y'all will get the idea. The first opening is a draw to forward grip using the thumbhole (the way you'd do it without the wave); then I have a draw to forward grip using the wave; then I do two draws to reverse grip, edge-in using the wave. Then I do two draws to reverse grip, edge-out with my "left-hand" knife to show how it works from a different postion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK6lOTz1Ebs

comments? questions?


----------



## masherdong (May 15, 2006)

Love the "wave" feature.  I have the emerson cqc-7 karambit tanto tip and I love the "wave" feature.


----------

